# Looking into a T5 setup



## budz4me (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey guys and gals, I was looking into getting a T5 setup for my clones/seedlings table.

I would prefer a 2' setup 4 bulbs, I am basically going to it light a table where my prop done will sit.

Any suggestions on brand, etc?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

Clones and seedlings do not need much light.  Do you think that you need that much light?  How long do you anticipate keeping them in this space?


----------



## budz4me (Jun 8, 2015)

Long enough to be able to take clones from them.

Then I will put them into my veg tent to recover for a few weeks, then move em into the flower tent...try to keep that cycle going.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2015)

It is going to take weeks for a plant to get to the size that you can take clones.  A 2' 4 tube light does not put out much light.  I doubt that you can have more than 1 or 2 plants under it.


----------



## vostok (Jun 9, 2015)

budz4me said:


> Hey guys and gals, I was looking into getting a T5 setup for my clones/seedlings table.
> 
> I would prefer a 2' setup 4 bulbs, I am basically going to it light a table where my prop done will sit.
> 
> Any suggestions on brand, etc?



These lights are rotten grow lights  ...but the growshops just love flipping them out the door, often I encourage new growers to by 2, just to get enough lumen/lux in that given foot print, here tho its the opposite, in most cases I nag new growers to go the way of the bubblecloner to have established clones within 10 days, with +90% success rate, even here over that area the 2ft T5 would be overkill, go 1-2 cfls


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2015)

T5s are not rotten grow lights.  They are the preferred veg light for many people on here.  IMO, T5s are far superior to CFLs.  I have been using T5s to veg for many many years for vegging and love them.  They put out approx. 50% more lumens per watt than most CFLs and the same as MH.  I have a 12 bulb 2' light that emits 30,000 lumens and I love it.  You can get the plants nice and close to the lights and the light is delivered more evenly over the space.  I don't think that CFLs can hold a candle to T5s.  If you want to get plants large enough to takes clones from and you are growing from seed, this is going to take probably at least a month and 1-2 CFLs will not cut it.  If you simply want to get cuts rooted and seeds beyond the seedling stage with no vegt time, then 1-2 CFLs would do.  But if you want to get then to a size that you can take cuts, then it is going to take more lights and I definitely recommend T5s.  But given that you also really want to veg under them (and that is what you will have to do to get them big enough to take cuts), I would get more T5s and not go with CFLs--you will spend more money and they will run hotter.    

And just using a bubble cloner is not going to insure roots in 10 days.  I never get roots that fast, regardless of what I do.  Each person has to find their own way of cloning that suits them best.


----------



## vostok (Jun 10, 2015)

budz4me said:


> Hey guys and gals, I was looking into getting a T5 setup for my clones/seedlings table.



Yo..! Granny Mod: We talking light req'd for cloning here, not vegging..
I'm sure tho budz4me likes ya input?
Tho T5 & T8's are both my fab. vegging lights


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Bro,,whats with the Granny ****? Her handle is THG,,and she is a great LADY. There is no need in that crap.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh, Weedhoper, how sweet.  Thank you for defending my honor!  But in all fairness, I do have Grannie Mod under my name.  LOL--I want people to know that I am not a spring chicken.

Vostok--He is talking about getting them big enough to take a number of clones from, so a lot more time than just long enough to get roots or get a couple of leaf sets.  I asked him how long he wanted to keep them under this light and this was his response: "Long enough to be able to take clones from them.  Then I will put them into my veg tent to recover for a few weeks, then move em into the flower tent...try to keep that cycle going." 

So, while he did say it was just for cuts and seedlings, in actuality, he is going to have to be vegging them if he wants them to grow large enough to take multiple clones from.  And _that_ is the reason for my answer, which I stand by.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 10, 2015)

Whoops,,,,My Apologies Vostok,,fraid i didnt see that. Nothing like putting yur foot in yur mouth. Again,,sorry Bro.


----------



## budz4me (Jun 10, 2015)

excellent info everyone!! Especially from the grannymod lmao!!

I do think THG is right though....I do want to clone clones...as I dont have enough room to keep a mother.  I plan on taking cuttings and then cloning them when they are ready...yeah I think its like 3-5 weeks usually before they are ready to cut again.

I am currently using 3 6500k CFL's for my seedlings, then I would just put them in my veg tent....worked great with autos...but now I am going to need more room in the veg tent for the photo plants to keep a perpetual harvest going.


I do have a DIY bubble cloner that is ready to use, it just takes up too much room to justify putting in my veg tent (2x4x5)

I already have 2 tents the one mentioned above and a 4x4x7 for flower. I have no room for anymore tents, I literally only have room for a small table.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2015)

Tell us more about your bubble cloner and how much room it takes up.

What is your plan for your perpetual harvest?  I have no problem stocking a flowering space over 16 sq ft with a 4 x 2 vegging space.  How many plants do you want in 12/12 at once?  How often do you want to harvest?  I would recommend taking clones from clones as room is at a premium.  In other words, cut clones, and put the donor plant into flowering.  If you have a small place to clone, you can do this before you move the plants to 12/12 to make sure that they are going to root.


----------



## budz4me (Jun 11, 2015)

The bubble cloner is a 5g tote from wally world.  It takes up the same amount of floor space as 2 5g buckets. (the tote isnt as tall as a bucket...so it is squat and bigger W x D)

 I cut 9 2" holes in it. 8 for clones and 1 to check water ph, level, etc.

I would like to harvest at a minimum every 2 months.

I plan on using that 2x3 table to set my clones in. Once the clones are ready ill put them in the 2x4x5 veg tent with my 400W MH.  Take cuttings from them at this point, and do whatever cropping/lst that needs to be done.  Give the donor plant(s) about a month to recover and veg out, then move into my 4x4x7 flower tent under 1000W HPS.


I would like to flower 4 at a time (I could do more, but where I live 4 mature plants is the threshold before it becomes a felony)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm not really understand the reasoning behind the separate cloning for that amount of time.  If this was me, I would run this way: 

I would take cuts and root them (usually 10 days to 2 weeks).  Cloning doesn't take much space.  Use a small closet, on the top of a shelf, etc--any place that I could fit 8-10 cuts.  You can use a smaller CFL in a drop light reflector. Then when rooted, move them to the veg tent for 6-7 weeks.  About 2 weeks before you plan on moving them to 12/12, then take some more cuts.  Move them to the vegging tent when the flowering plants are done and the current vegging plants are moved to the 4 x 4.


----------



## budz4me (Jun 12, 2015)

simple, I like it. Ty as always for your input!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2015)

So, no reason....you just want to set up 3 different spaces?


----------



## budz4me (Jun 12, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> So, no reason....you just want to set up 3 different spaces?



wanted to, no reason other than ignorance, to be precise, you have talked me off the ledge.  I have a bad habit of over-complicating things that I am not good at.

I am doing what you said to do, makes sense. 

Oh btw.....I have had that auto(?) in 12/12 for over 24 hours....no difference. Give it another day?


----------



## budz4me (Jun 12, 2015)

Say I wanted to convert from my 400W MH in the 2x4 veg tent.

What setup (brand, etc)  T5 would you guys/gals suggest?


----------



## budz4me (Jun 12, 2015)

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-FLP48-Designer-8-Tube-System/dp/B007NQPUHM[/ame]

??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 12, 2015)

It will take longer than 24 hours to see any signs of flowering.  You are going to have to give it a week or 2.

The light you linked is more than you need and will be harder to keep cool.  A 4' 6 or 4 tube light will do for a 2 x 4 space.


----------



## budz4me (Jun 12, 2015)

Ty


----------

